# Can't download from DAP



## lahratla (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm using Download Accelerator Plus 7.2. When trying to download from some sites, a pop-up message saying "Download Accelarator could not be loaded, using regular download"appeared. What do I do?


----------



## speedyguy (Jan 2, 2005)

well lahratla, 

this is a clear indication of a software corruption or bad mirror catching...remove ur dap completely n then reinstall to be safe enuf.

 or check ur dap settings where it catches links...infact i recon u go for a better download manager which r available dese days...like flashget, reget, fresh download etc. they r packed with all new features. dap is gettin old now....u get all of em from www.download.com or go for google search....gud luk n happy new year


----------



## ShekharPalash (Jan 2, 2005)

I suggest FlasgGet... 'coz DAP 7.2/7.3 still get confused over many download links... and if u download a file from sites like dA or WinCustomize which uses file IDs, DAP download it without any extension... or in unknown format... and u've to manually guess... hmm it's .RAR or .ZIP.... lol... but FlashGet recognizes file formats... FlashGet rocks... !!


----------



## go4inet (Jan 3, 2005)

ShekharPalash said:
			
		

> I suggest FlasgGet... 'coz DAP 7.2/7.3 still get confused over many download links... and if u download a file from sites like dA or WinCustomize which uses file IDs, DAP download it without any extension... or in unknown format... and u've to manually guess... hmm it's .RAR or .ZIP.... lol... but FlashGet recognizes file formats... FlashGet rocks... !!



Thts Exactly right !

The best according to me are :

* FalshGet ( Ease of USE & GUI ) = Microsoft Windows
* Internet Download Manager ( Best Performance & Reliable ) = Linux
* Download Accelator Plus * Alternative for 1 & 2* = MAC OSX

Vinay


----------



## Neeraj (Jan 3, 2005)

havent u guys heard of leechget it just rocks for me well i got flashget too 
but i never use it well u should try it its much much better then dap atleast


----------



## swatkat (Jan 3, 2005)

Good FREE download managers are:-
LeechGet
Download Express
Star Downloader
Fresh Download
These are very easy to use and are fast.They are fully free.Even FlashGet is an Adware.
DAP doesnt figure in this list,because it's highly irritating due to the ad's and has some quirks in it.


----------



## bravefart (Jan 7, 2005)

Personally I found DAP the best accelerator if you actually know how to configure it it leaves all the rest of them muuuuuuuch behind the speeds you can get with it are unimaginable. 
                    Yes the problem you are talking bout is integration with browser prob. which does exist with DAP only thing you can do bout it is uninstall it and reinstall it again and dont forget to choose it as default downloader during installation cause thats the only thing that helps with your prob. cause I had the same prob. too also keep advanced trigerring always on . 
             Lastly 7.3 is out long time its better with the integration thing and I had they are taking out Beta version which is compatible with Firefox hope they do.
Till then Best Of Luck.

Peace V


----------



## vysakh (Jan 8, 2005)

from my experience i am advising u to switch to flashget
though it doesnt differ much in speeds, it has no adwares or spywares


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 8, 2005)

Wolvie sayz "Kid... go 4 LeechGet, Internet Download Manager or Internet Download Accelerator. All the three safely work with most browsers, so u not gonna need 2 worry"

By the way, Wolvie's ME.

And even then, if there is no compatibility or so with other browsers (which i don't xpect), u can enable the DOWNLOAD BASKET or so in the download manager & drag-drop the required sw/pic/song... to the basket 4 easy downloading


That's all 4 now BUB....


----------

